# 2020 Waterfowl season progress



## JDK

How's everyone's season going ? myself only been out twice never pulled the trigger yet but hoping to make it out more over the next 8 weeks of season, good luck to you all.


----------



## mpkowal

Hunted 8 hunts,me and Mike are at 43 Honkers,37 mallards and 2 Pintails.
80 birds and not one band,but thats ok..
I love the difference between private and public. JDK PM me your number and I will send you some pictures.


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

I’ve got 145 birds this year, 75 drakes and 70 hens. 3 drake mallards a handful of hens. Been decoying mostly green wings and shovelers as of late. Early season was mostly gadwall. A few widgeon. 1 common goldeneye which was a first. No geese for me so far.


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

we had 2 other guys hunting with us.


----------



## mpkowal

NevadaSpoonies said:


> View attachment 270572
> we had 2 other guys hunting with us.


Sounds like you are hunting Greenhead(Carson Lake)


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

I get around, Stillwater, Harmon, greenhead, lahaton, Carson river, truckee river, washoe and walker. Just depends on what I find when I scout. My Motto is scout 1 day hunt the next.


----------



## mpkowal

Good motto


----------



## Ramblingman

mpkowal said:


> Hunted 8 hunts,me and Mike are at 43 Honkers,37 mallards and 2 Pintails.
> 80 birds and not one band,but thats ok..
> I love the difference between private and public. JDK PM me your number and I will send you some pictures.


LOL, I hate to tell you how many ducks I have killed since my last banded duck. Last year a banded speck ended a 4 year band drought for me so I thought maybe my luck would change. Not thus far!


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

Ramblingman said:


> LOL, I hate to tell you how many ducks I have killed since my last banded duck. Last year a banded speck ended a 4 year band drought for me so I thought maybe my luck would change. Not thus far!


I was fortunate enough to have a guy in the blind opening day shoot his first band in 20 years nice drake mallard.


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

No mallards today but did get 5 drakes and 2 hens in 2 hours.


----------



## JDK

Nice quick Shoot !


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

JDK said:


> Nice quick Shoot !


Wasn’t bad at all, I got no complaints.


----------



## MJ

We've killed a few birds this year. It has definitely been one of our better seasons. We've shot more mallards in 2020 than we've shot in the past four seasons combined. But the majority of birds have been teal.


----------



## JDK

Mark you and the family hunt mason valley anymore since they stopped the controlled goose hunt years ago ?


----------



## MJ

@JDK

I’ve hunted ducks out there a few times. Killed a few ducks and swans. I know people that kill ducks out there still. But the goose hunting sort of died out ladt I heard. It might shoot good today but if it it does nobody talks about it. Smart hunters!

I hunt a couple of lakes in CA, plus Carson Lake and Stillwater. We also have private land to hunt so we usually have a few options. We’re looking at some new goose fields next week. Always looking for more spots.


----------



## JDK

Down South here has been tough as well I hear Mason Valley a few years back had a bad flood at the fields and ever since the controlled hunt stopped it went way down hill which is sad as was very good back in the day heck Dad and I used to drive 7 hours one way to hunt there on weekends when it was good.


----------



## JDK

Finally scored yesterday on my 3rd time out this season 2 Juvie snows and a nice drake Mallard


----------



## mpkowal

Jaime you still hunting Overton. Maybe you could make a trip up here next season. I have a few primo spots.Mike and I averaged 5 birds a man per hunt.All mallards and honkers. Merry Christmas to you and yours .Tell the old man I said hello. Mike


----------



## JDK

Hey Mike sounds great!! was at Overton yesterday hunted the afternoon Happy Holidays to you all as well.


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

I’m seeing more and more mallards as of late. Happy holidays and best of luck


----------



## mpkowal

We got lots of Mallards but with limited open water they are feeding to close to the roost to get more than 1 or 2 goes. 
Might go out Xmas Eve morning and give it a shot for a couple hours.If anything we will get a good scout out of it.


----------



## NevadaSpoonies

I’m noticing that after 12 the water is opening up substantially. I’ve killed more mallards in the last 2 weeks then I’ve ever had.


----------



## mpkowal

We killed lots in October and November, but due to foot issues only hunted once in December. Maybe Thursday.


----------



## mpkowal

Went scouting and the birds are right where we want them.


----------



## Dariusz_Ball

Hey everyone. I live in the south lake area and looking for some info about Stillwater. What’s the terrain like? I don’t have a dog so I’ll be retrieving birds myself. How deep is the water? Would waders work or do I need an inflatable? Are there established blinds or should I bring my own? Any info is much appreciated. Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## JDK

Dariusz_Ball said:


> Hey everyone. I live in the south lake area and looking for some info about Stillwater. What’s the terrain like? I don’t have a dog so I’ll be retrieving birds myself. How deep is the water? Would waders work or do I need an inflatable? Are there established blinds or should I bring my own? Any info is much appreciated. Thanks I’m advance!




Hello, there is a few waterfowlers from northern NV on this forum that should be able to help you out with your questions I reside in southern NV so I would not be able to assist you with your question might want to contact Ndow as well for information on Stillwater , Happy Hunting and Good luck to you the rest of the season.


----------



## Dariusz_Ball

JDK said:


> Hello, there is a few waterfowlers from northern NV on this forum that should be able to help you out with your questions I reside in southern NV so I would not be able to assist you with your question might want to contact Ndow as well for information on Stillwater , Happy Hunting and Good luck to you the rest of the season.


Appreciate the help!


----------



## mpkowal

I think Nevada Spoonies hunts there,he might be able to help. 
We had a nice week,Mike and I limited on Honks Wednesday then I took a couple Ranchers Grandsons out and Friday they each got their first goose and one got a band.Saturday we got 9 more geese same field different spot.Fun watching the kids shoot their geese.


----------



## toulon

mpkowal.....were you hunting jan. 6 thru 10?


----------



## mpkowal

Yes Wednesday, Friday and Saturday. Why you ask.


----------



## JDK

Good Luck to Everyone this final weekend of Waterfowl


----------



## mpkowal

Yeah might get 2 more hunts in but I have to go to Alamo.I would like to get 5 more ducks to make it to 50,but probably won't happen as we're going to be in a goose spot.
So far 43 mallards, 1 Sprig,1 Ringneck, 
Geese 72 Honks ,1 Snow and 1 Speck.I can't wait for September.


----------



## JDK

wow that is one heck of a season for you guys congrat's


----------



## mpkowal

JDK said:


> wow that is one heck of a season for you guys congrat's


Thanks Jaime you need to bring Joe up for a hunt.


----------



## JDK

sounds like a plan next season would like that .


----------

